# How much do you weight/ how much do you eat?



## dk8594 (Jul 28, 2019)

Just curious how much some of you big fuks eat so a quick poll....

How old are you? What do you weight?  How many calories do you consume a day?  What type of profession do you have (sedentary or active) 


Age: 41
Weight: 220-225lbs
Calories:4,000-4500
Profession: Sedentary


----------



## Trump (Jul 28, 2019)

Age 43
Weight 250lb
Calories 3000-3500
Profession Active


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 28, 2019)

Age 42
Weight 240
Bout 2k right now
Relatively active profession


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 28, 2019)

Age 32
Weight 193 (cutting)
2500-2800cal
Profession sedentary


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 28, 2019)

Age: 49
Weight: 225 lbs / 102 kilos
Cals: 2800-3200
Profession: Active


----------



## Maijah (Jul 28, 2019)

37 years young
230-235
3000
Active profession


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 28, 2019)

Age: 54
Weight: 280
Cals: right now 4500-5000
Profession: fairly sedentary


----------



## CJ (Jul 28, 2019)

Age: 42

Weight: currently 181 lbs. 

Cals: 3000-3500 the last few months, been slowly losing weight at this level. 

Profession: Moderately active, lots of walking, 10k+ steps per day


----------



## The Tater (Jul 28, 2019)

Age: 42
Weight: 215lbs
Cals: 2600-2800
Profession: sedentary


----------



## simplesteve (Jul 28, 2019)

Age: 31
Weight: 220lbs
Cals: 4000
Profession : Active


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 28, 2019)

Age 29
Weight 219 at peak of cut
Cals 2800 (high carbs low fats)
Profession active (plumber)


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Age: 31
Weight: 260
Cals: 4500-5000
Profession: fairly sedentary


----------



## German89 (Jul 28, 2019)

Age: 30
Weight: 150/155lbs
Cals: 1780, just lowered it
Profession: glorified babysitter
Side hustle: mom


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 28, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Age 42
> Weight 240
> Bout 2k right now
> Relatively active profession



That seems like low cals for that weight. Are you cutting?


----------



## Trump (Jul 28, 2019)

Think he just having a shit few week 



dk8594 said:


> That seems like low cals for that weight. Are you cutting?


----------



## testnoob (Jul 28, 2019)

39 yrs old
220 lbs
2600 calls
Fairly active


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 28, 2019)

53
210 lbs
2,700
Desk jockey - sedentary


----------



## Maijah (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm jealous of all you meatheads with desk jobs. I run post hole diggers all day and look like I'm half black in the summer


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 28, 2019)

Maijah said:


> I'm jealous of all you meatheads with desk jobs. I run post hole diggers all day and look like I'm half black in the summer



I think it’s a case of the grass is always greener. There have been many days when I wished I worked outside. I was thinking more Along the lines of landscaping, though. I couldn’t hang with running a post hole digger all day. Pretty sure that requires some muscles I don’t train at the gym.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 28, 2019)

Age:27
weight:181
3500-4000 
Active job.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 29, 2019)

Age: 56
Weight: 257
Calories: 3200 ish
Highly active


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 29, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> That seems like low cals for that weight. Are you cutting?


Life’s kicking my ass the past month or so. 

Hoping to pull out this funk soon.


----------



## Trump (Jul 29, 2019)

Try drinking your calories in shakes till you get your shit together it’s not ideal but better than nothing 


Straight30weight said:


> Life’s kicking my ass the past month or so.
> 
> Hoping to pull out this funk soon.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 29, 2019)

Trump said:


> Try drinking your calories in shakes till you get your shit together it’s not ideal but better than nothing


I have two a day. I’ve found with more I tend to bloat. With a little luck, shit will be improving soon.


----------



## bvs (Jul 29, 2019)

Age: 27
Weight: cutting from 255, currently 235 (comp max weight for me is 203, so looking to get there in 12 weeks)
Cal's: 2900
Profession: active


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 29, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Life’s kicking my ass the past month or so.
> 
> Hoping to pull out this funk soon.



Sorry to hear that, bro. Hope it turns around soon.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 29, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Age:27
> weight:181
> 3500-4000
> Active job.



Damn that job must be active!


----------



## German89 (Jul 29, 2019)

I feel like you're gathering information about us and up to no good... lol


----------



## Long (Jul 29, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Just curious how much some of you big fuks eat so a quick poll....
> 
> How old are you? What do you weight?  How many calories do you consume a day?  What type of profession do you have (sedentary or active)
> 
> ...



41
Weight: 217.6
Calories: 2500 low day, 3000 high day
Profession: most days are pretty sedentary, some (but far fewer)are crazy active


----------



## Long (Jul 29, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Age: 42
> 
> Weight: currently 181 lbs.
> 
> ...



What are you the mailman :32 (1):


----------



## tinymk (Jul 29, 2019)

Compete at 275 pounds at 6'2"
I take in 5 meals a day roughly 260 grams of protein.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 29, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Damn that job must be active!



It seems like a full time job for me eating to gain weight. I move around a lot at work up and down steps and climbing on and squatting under the airplane


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 29, 2019)

age - 51
weight - 240 ish
calories - 2100 - 2300
work - moderate, also ride bike 3-4 times / week in addition to training 4-5 times / week

Im sure I could be much bigger if i was in a surplus but trying to be lean


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 29, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> It seems like a full time job for me eating to gain weight. I move around a lot at work up and down steps and climbing on and squatting under the airplane



I gain 10 lbs just sniffing a bakery.
The grass is always greener on the other side..


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jan 31, 2020)

Age 53,    weight 280-300lbs, calories,5000 range, stone Mason!


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 31, 2020)

Age 35
192 lbs
Cals 4000
Profession: active


----------

